# Oh No!



## walnutr113 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have two clown fish five snails and that is all. The clown fish seem very friendly they always slept together in the same place. I came home today and one of my clown fish was swimming crazily, corkscrewing around like a shot down airplane. I examined him more closely and he seems to be missing an eye. The other fish is fine. I added a new protein skimmer yesterday but I dont think that could have caused it. 

1. What could have caused this? 
2. Should I just put the fish out of his misery or is there a chance of recovery?

I am very sad and upset.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of Clown Fish?
He more than likely ran into a rock. And it will heal in a couple of weeks. He'll be ok, if the other Clown doesn't kill him first.


----------



## walnutr113 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ocelluas.........unsure of spelling. I went back in a few minutes later and he seemed fine and had stopped weird behavior. I dont think the eye was missing it was hard to tell he was swimming so quick and strangely......


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## walnutr113 (Sep 20, 2012)

OK the fish has done the same thing several times now, usually around feeding. His eyes bug out and he swims around like a corkscrew, then he goes back to normal. Is it indicative of some kind of disease? Its like he is having a fit!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

They are like pupies. When they see you they think FOOD.


----------

